# Notts & Derby show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck to all PF members who are attending the Notts & Derby show this weekend, best wishes................chris


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*are you going hun have you entered your boys, im going to the one in MK 
but good luck not that you need it wit your beautiful boys  xxx*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

no lynda , because of the 13 day ruling of the GCCF but we are showing on the 31st Jan at Reading.and im sure you will do well at MK lyn


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:yikes::yikes: looks yucky weather leading up to the show, hope saturday is ok for everyone..


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

glad i only have about 40 miles to drive!!



Biawhiska said:


> :yikes::yikes: looks yucky weather leading up to the show, hope saturday is ok for everyone..


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> glad i only have about 40 miles to drive!!


Good luck Kk,i'm sure it will be a doddle for your cat of choice to achieve something with Gccf


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Not expecting anything really - my lilac Burmese who was BOV at the supreme is now pregnant so she's not going - might do OK with the choc girl we;ll see. Just for fun i am stewarding in the Persian section so will end up covered in hair, no doubt!



Siamese Kelly said:


> Good luck Kk,i'm sure it will be a doddle for your cat of choice to achieve something with Gccf


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sticky tape and a good hairball pasteI'm sure your choc girl will do well


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> glad i only have about 40 miles to drive!!


it's 52miles for me so also not too bad and just motorways really. will keep an eye out for your choc burmese. not sure if i'm even going to be taking a cat at the moment lol, will see how they are on the day! still coming along though what ever happens.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> it's 52miles for me so also not too bad and just motorways really. will keep an eye out for your choc burmese. not sure if i'm even going to be taking a cat at the moment lol, will see how they are on the day! still coming along though what ever happens.


Just had a look on multimap, its 55 miles from my house, i always leave early just in case though.
How come you might not take your cats?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

good point re leaving early - parking is a nightmare at the venue, you have to park in the adjacent school car parks and it's not usually signposted - I think there's directions in the schedule though. Best to get there soon after 8 if you want to get parked anywhere near the sports centre!



Jen26 said:


> Just had a look on multimap, its 55 miles from my house, i always leave early just in case though.
> How come you might not take your cats?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

omg really, boyfriend will NOT be happy lol..

jen don't want to give away whom i'm taking or i'll get in trouble. but one has a winky eye which the cat has recieved treatment for but not sure it will be ok on the day.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> omg really, boyfriend will NOT be happy lol..
> 
> jen don't want to give away whom i'm taking or i'll get in trouble. but one has a winky eye which the cat has recieved treatment for but not sure it will be ok on the day.


Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks I made a pact with the devil for his eye to get better but it didn't work :mad5::mad5: lol... It is loads better and I'm very pleased and don't like to see him in discomfort but he will not be going to the show. It's just not 100% so it isn't worth it, he'll be better off back and home snuggled up with the others :biggrin: My other boy will have to be brave and come along on his own. I'm sure he will be fine


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> good point re leaving early - parking is a nightmare at the venue, you have to park in the adjacent school car parks and it's not usually signposted - I think there's directions in the schedule though. Best to get there soon after 8 if you want to get parked anywhere near the sports centre!


O no!!!!  I seem to recall having been to at least two shows at that venue before (admittedly a decade ago) and don't recall any parking problems. Perhaps I am misremembering. I can't walk huge distances but I certainly don't want to have to get up at 5 instead of 6. GROAN!!!!!

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm risking it and going later :thumbup:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Just read the sheet with the schedule 

It is a long walk from the school car park and it;s also up hill........
I'm leaving by 7.15 at the latest, it takes around 45 mins for me to get there.
I have to feed all the cats, including the stud boys outside (plus one visiting queen and one moggie boarding for his hols), and scoop the litter trays indoors before I go, so will have to be up about 5.45am 



lizward said:


> O no!!!!  I seem to recall having been to at least two shows at that venue before (admittedly a decade ago) and don't recall any parking problems. Perhaps I am misremembering. I can't walk huge distances but I certainly don't want to have to get up at 5 instead of 6. GROAN!!!!!
> 
> Liz


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I couldn't go to this in the end i am realy disapointed. I just hope its not too long before the next one. :sad: :crying:


----------

